# Sticky  [How-To] [Windows] Install TWRP 2.0 on your Kindle Fire



## Pyrostic

*PLEASE UNDERSTAND THE RISKS IN FLASHING THIS.*
You may lose Fastboot and ADB access if it is not flashed correctly (and maybe even if it is)
You may lose functionality to receive OTA updates from Amazon
You will be able to flash custom ROMS and kernels using TWRP
Neither I or Team Win are responsible for anything that you flash on your devices. You do this accepting the risks
Hello, I'm Pyrostic and I volunteered to test TWRP 2.0 for the Kindle Fire. I hope the following tutorial helps you:

*READ EVERYTHING* and at least until page 3 and the last few pages in this thread before you continue.

Download the following file and place it in the location of your "fastboot" file. (mine is located in platform-tools because I figured it would be easier to start commands for ADB and Fastboot from the same prompt)

twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img

Right Click+shift the folder where your twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img file is located (along with ADB and Fastboot) and click Open Command Window Here:

*Execute the commands below from this command prompt with your Kindle connected to the PC.*



Code:


adb shell<br />
idme bootmode 4002<br />
exit<br />
fastboot -i 0x1949 boot twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img<br />

your command window should state that it is <waiting for device> (if it doesn't instantly reboot itself).* If the device doesn't reboot immediately* hold the power button on the bottom of your device until it turns off. Then power it on. You should see some on screen signage and then the installing of TWRP 2.0 and the FIREFIREFIRE Bootloader.

*AFTER it is done and the REBOOT option shows up. Open up a command prompt from your platform-tools folder.*

*type the following*



Code:


<br />
adb shell<br />
idme bootmode 4000<br />
reboot<br />

your device should reboot into the OS

*From now on:*
tapping power repeatedly during boot up will bring you into TWRP 2.0
not doing anything during boot up will bring you to your OS

*For those of you that are still stuck on the yellow triangle:*

Thanks to rwphwp:

Add the vendor ID 0x18d1 and


Code:


<br />
%SingleAdbInterface%			= USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_0100<br />
%CompositeAdbInterface%  = USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_0100&MI_01<br />

to the android_winusb.inf (PID came from properties/detail under device manager)

If you LOVE TWRP 2.0 on your Kindle Fire. I suggest donating to @agrabren (<--- donation link) for his hard work and thanking me here for my testing







.

TWRP 2.0 is solely supported here at RootzWiki.


----------



## gaurav2328

Okie.. so I am struck for last four-five hours. I think, I flashed the old recovery image and then when I rebooted after finishing the install, it is just struck at this yellow triangle. I tried everything I could find but none of them is working. Windows is not recognizing Kindle Fire, it is listed as unknown device in device manager and I tried use the driver which I used at the time of rooting but windows does not accept them. Fastboot keeps waiting for the device.
Although I am fairly handy at all these things, but as I am not a dev thus not able to figure this one out. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bjanice44

gaurav2328 said:


> Okie.. so I am struck for last four-five hours. I think, I flashed the old recovery image and then when I rebooted after finishing the install, it is just struck at this yellow triangle. I tried everything I could find but none of them is working. Windows is not recognizing Kindle Fire, it is listed as unknown device in device manager and I tried use the driver which I used at the time of rooting but windows does not accept them. Fastboot keeps waiting for the device.
> Although I am fairly handy at all these things, but as I am not a dev thus not able to figure this one out. Any help would be appreciated.


I am in the same exact spot. Please help. I cannot get fastboot at all.

I followed the updated instructions with the updated file from this morning over on the kindle fire thread.

I did *not* use the method below:

dd if=/sdcard/twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p5
dd if=/sdcard/u-boot.bin of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p2

I followed the instructions in the thread above and on the kff forum over in XDA.


----------



## KrelvinAZ

It would be helpful if you provided a recap of what this is, what it does and why you might want to do it.

Having the instructions is fine, but a lot of people will see this and think they need it, when they really don't know what they are doing. Including ALL the info to accomplish this might reduce the number of questions.

o What should be done before attempting this (backups, copies of data, commands that should be run/captured)
o Where to get the Fastboot command
o MD5sum of the image file to validate you have the right one.
o Ramifications of doing this (effects OTA's from Amazon??), allows you to make system level backups etc...


----------



## rwphwp

I'm stuck at the yellow triangle as well. No adb or fastboot. I'm just posting to let others know. I'll keep checking back for solutions. It'll be great to get ics up and running! Also, thanks to the devs for the hard work.


----------



## bjanice44

rwphwp said:


> I'm stuck at the yellow triangle as well. No adb or fastboot. I'm just posting to let others know. I'll keep checking back for solutions. It'll be great to get ics up and running! Also, thanks to the devs for the hard work.


I think those of us stuck at the yellow triangle are permanently bricked.


----------



## Houndog101

I just did the above install, everything finished ok , but when I rebooted its stuck at the yellow triangle screen (at the bottom it says "press power button for recovery") and it just stays there. When I hold power button till it shuts off and power on it comes back to that same screen.. Whats going on ? Thanks.


----------



## Pyrostic

bjanice44 said:


> I think those of us stuck at the yellow triangle are permanently bricked.


No you are not perma bricked, the delay that U-Boot has is too short for Fastboot to recognize on Windows. For a fix we will have to get you booted into linux I beleive.


----------



## bjanice44

Pyrostic said:


> No you are not perma bricked, the delay that U-Boot has is too short for Fastboot to recognize on Windows. For a fix we will have to get you booted into linux I beleive.


I have my system set up to dual boot into unbuntu or windows. I have never adb or fastbooted in there though.


----------



## dranyam

Well this is interesting... I got TWRP installed, and after doing so I went to reboot the device from inside of cyanogenmod and I told it to reboot into recovery.. it did I made a backup and I thought all was well until I went to reboot it and now no matter how I reboot it, it goes back to TWRP recovery. I mean I assume I am still ok as I have a recovery and a backup..... But how in the world do I get it to boot back into the os ?


----------



## Pyrostic

Can someone try something for me. Try running the following while on that "Yellow Triangle" screen. Plug in your kindle and try running:



Code:


fastboot -1 0x18d1 boot[font=monospace] [/font]twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img<br />

If it says <Waiting for Device>

hard reset your kindle

if it still says <Waiting for Device> use (CTRL+C) to stop the command and run



Code:


<br />
fastboot devices<br />

and let me know what it says.

Furthermore if it runs the install again. at the screen where it says "Reboot" type the following


Code:


<br />
adb shell<br />
idme bootmode 4000<br />


----------



## rwphwp

Pyrostic said:


> No you are not perma bricked, the delay that U-Boot has is too short for Fastboot to recognize on Windows. For a fix we will have to get you booted into linux I beleive.


I'll set up a quick Mint install and check back after that.


----------



## Pyrostic

dranyam said:


> Well this is interesting... I got TWRP installed, and after doing so I went to reboot the device from inside of cyanogenmod and I told it to reboot into recovery.. it did I made a backup and I thought all was well until I went to reboot it and now no matter how I reboot it, it goes back to TWRP recovery. I mean I assume I am still ok as I have a recovery and a backup..... But how in the world do I get it to boot back into the os ?


from recovery do the following



Code:


<br />
adb shell<br />
idme bootmode 4000<br />


----------



## Pyrostic

Also if none of the above is working. Try the following:

1. Reboot your PC. The reason is that it still thinks your Android device is still connected (you'll see this in Device Manager).
2. Once rebooted, connect your Kindle again via USB. You'll probably hear 3 tones (which means it recognized a device, but didn't load any drivers). In device manager, you'll see a device just called "kindle" with an exclamation point by it. At this point, you'll need to install drivers for it again. Pick "Browse my computer for driver software" BUT don't browse, just click on "Let me pick from a list...", and select "Android Phone" and then pick the newest "Android Composite ADB Interface" from the list. I think you may have 4.0.0.0 or something similar (you may have only a 2.x version possibly depending on which drivers you loaded to root your phone).
3. Once you've done that, you'll need to run the following:



Code:


<br />
fastboot -i 0x1949 oem idme bootmode 4000<br />
fastboot -i 0x1949 reboot<br />

hopefully fastboot will be working again.

thanks to http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=20421225&postcount=222


----------



## dranyam

Thanks for the quick response.. I'm back in to CM7 now thanks... Question though will I have to do that everytime I go into recovery and is it safe to use this to flash gapps as I forgot to with my inital install ?


----------



## rwphwp

Pyrostic said:


> Can someone try something for me. Try running the following while on that "Yellow Triangle" screen. Plug in your kindle and try running:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> fastboot -1 0x18d1 boot[font=monospace] [/font]twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img<br />
> 
> If it says <Waiting for Device>
> 
> hard reset your kindle
> 
> if it still says <Waiting for Device> use (CTRL+C) to stop the command and run
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> fastboot devices<br />
> 
> and let me know what it says.
> 
> Furthermore if it runs the install again. at the screen where it says "Reboot" type the following
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> adb shell<br />
> idme bootmode 4000<br />


No luck. I ran 


Code:


<br />
fastboot -i 0x18d1 boot twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img<br />

Windows doesn't recognize the device. Device manager shows an unrecognized usb device and the modified driver won't install. Hope this helps


----------



## rwphwp

Pyrostic said:


> Also if none of the above is working. Try the following:
> 
> 1. Reboot your PC. The reason is that it still thinks your Android device is still connected (you'll see this in Device Manager).
> 2. Once rebooted, connect your Kindle again via USB. You'll probably hear 3 tones (which means it recognized a device, but didn't load any drivers). In device manager, you'll see a device just called "kindle" with an exclamation point by it. At this point, you'll need to install drivers for it again. Pick "Browse my computer for driver software" BUT don't browse, just click on "Let me pick from a list...", and select "Android Phone" and then pick the newest "Android Composite ADB Interface" from the list. I think you may have 4.0.0.0 or something similar (you may have only a 2.x version possibly depending on which drivers you loaded to root your phone).
> 3. Once you've done that, you'll need to run the following:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> fastboot -i 0x1949 oem idme bootmode 4000<br />
> fastboot -i 0x1949 reboot<br />
> 
> hopefully fastboot will be working again.
> 
> thanks to http://forum.xda-dev...5&postcount=222


No luck for this method either.


----------



## Houndog101

Pyrostic said:


> No you are not perma bricked, the delay that U-Boot has is too short for Fastboot to recognize on Windows. For a fix we will have to get you booted into linux I beleive.


Hmmmm, Mine finished ok it seemed, came to the teamwin screen with the reboot button, when I rebooted it came to the yellow triangle screen and stayed there. ADB does'nt see device and fastboot just hangs at "waiting for device..


----------



## Houndog101

Houndog101 said:


> Hmmmm, Mine finished ok it seemed, came to the teamwin screen with the reboot button, when I rebooted it came to the yellow triangle screen and stayed there. ADB does'nt see device and fastboot just hangs at "waiting for device..


also tried the above, rebooting pc etc., still stuck at yellow triangle.. Thanks.


----------



## rwphwp

Houndog101 said:


> also tried the above, rebooting pc etc., still stuck at yellow triangle.. Thanks.


What does device manage see?


----------



## Houndog101

rwphwp said:


> No luck for this method either.


After a couple of trys, my kindle showed up as "kindle" in device manager,( it was showing as "unknown device") and I was able to install drivers and then
fastboot -i 0x1949 oem idme bootmode 4000 worked and

fastboot -i 0x1949 reboot worked and the fire booted into yellow triangle screen, then into kindle fire screen then booted up all the way, so SUCCESS...


----------



## Houndog101

Well after a little scare, this works absolutely fantastic , I was able to boot into recovery, do a backup and from the recovery menu boot into the kindle os.. I will donate for this,, thank you guys for you help...


----------



## rwphwp

To fix this in windows, I had to add the vendor ID 0x18d1 and


Code:


<br />
%SingleAdbInterface%		= USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_0100<br />
%CompositeAdbInterface%	 = USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_0100&MI_01<br />

to the android_winusb.inf (PID came from properties/detail under device manager)


----------



## KrelvinAZ

I just did this... First I made sure I had fastboot.exe (I didn't). Then I downloaded the img file and checked the MD5...

Then, I did the following commands (shows what was echo'ed back by the system)



Code:


<br />
C:\DEV\SDK\tools>adb shell<br />
$ su<br />
su<br />
# idme bootmode 4002<br />
idme bootmode 4002<br />
<idme> write 4002 to offset 0x1000<br />
# exit<br />
exit<br />
$ exit<br />
exit<br />
C:\DEV\SDK\tools>fastboot -i 0x1949 boot twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img<br />
< waiting for device ><br />

I had to then reload the Device Driver before it moved on....



Code:


<br />
		downloading 'boot.img'... OKAY [  3.053s]<br />
					   booting... OKAY [  0.013s]<br />
finished. total time: 3.085s<br />

When the screen had the reboot button on it, I did:


Code:


<br />
C:\DEV\SDK\tools>adb shell<br />
~ # idme bootmode 4000<br />
idme bootmode 4000<br />
<idme> write 4000 to offset 0x1000<br />
~ # reboot<br />
reboot<br />

And it rebooted.

Just did a backup... something I've wanted to do from the very beginning...


----------



## bjanice44

Pyrostic said:


> Also if none of the above is working. Try the following:
> 
> 1. Reboot your PC. The reason is that it still thinks your Android device is still connected (you'll see this in Device Manager).
> 2. Once rebooted, connect your Kindle again via USB. You'll probably hear 3 tones (which means it recognized a device, but didn't load any drivers). In device manager, you'll see a device just called "kindle" with an exclamation point by it. At this point, you'll need to install drivers for it again. Pick "Browse my computer for driver software" BUT don't browse, just click on "Let me pick from a list...", and select "Android Phone" and then pick the newest "Android Composite ADB Interface" from the list. I think you may have 4.0.0.0 or something similar (you may have only a 2.x version possibly depending on which drivers you loaded to root your phone).
> 3. Once you've done that, you'll need to run the following:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> fastboot -i 0x1949 oem idme bootmode 4000<br />
> fastboot -i 0x1949 reboot<br />
> 
> hopefully fastboot will be working again.
> 
> thanks to http://forum.xda-dev...5&postcount=222


Thanks Pyro.. I am back up and running again. Thanks to you. and.. thanks to you and the team I now have an awesome recovery.


----------



## ckong1

I'm currently stuck in fastboot and cannot get drivers to install. kindle shows up as unknown device, if i try to update driver is get errors (Code 43). tried adding vendor id 18d1 to usb.ini and lines to winusb.inf and still cannot get driver to install. appreciate any help i can get.

got it working, wish i followed these instructions from the start...


----------



## ro6666lt

great How-to!!! everything worked like a charm.


----------



## rdwyer228

Okay, so my kindle fire is stuck at the yellow triangle screen and when ever i try to install the drivers in device manager, the light on my kindle changes from green to orange and than the kindle disconnects from the computer. Does this need that I need to charge my kindle and retry this or do I have a serious problem?


----------



## Pyrostic

rdwyer228 said:


> Okay, so my kindle fire is stuck at the yellow triangle screen and when ever i try to install the drivers in device manager, the light on my kindle changes from green to orange and than the kindle disconnects from the computer. Does this need that I need to charge my kindle and retry this or do I have a serious problem?


Sounds like you missed the part to set your idme bootmode back to 4000 while on the "reboot" screen during flashing. Not a serious problem, people have recovered from it.

The drivers you are wanting to install aren't those that have been installed already, you actually have to append a new device code. Try 0x18d1. If that doesn't work try also what rwphwp mentioned in his post here. Just remember, it may be a combo of things to get it back up and running.

During testing of this recovery, I soft bricked more times than you could think of. Some of them were so scary, I would lose fastboot and adb. luckily they werent gone for god, but simply the device codes have changed.

I hope something here helps you, I honestly do.


----------



## rwphwp

Thanks a ton Pyrostic and Team Win! I just restored my Fire to stock and it worked like a charm. I did have to set the bootmode manually to get out of recovery, but that could have been because of something I did. At any rate, it's time to overclock this thing and bless it with some ICS goodness.



ckong1 said:


> I'm currently stuck in fastboot and cannot get drivers to install. kindle shows up as unknown device, if i try to update driver is get errors (Code 43). tried adding vendor id 18d1 to usb.ini and lines to winusb.inf and still cannot get driver to install. appreciate any help i can get.
> 
> got it working, wish i followed these instructions from the start...


Glad you got it working. As for the lines for the .inf, if it happens again (and let's hope it doesn't), get the VID and PID from the device manager.


----------



## rdwyer228

Pyrostic said:


> Sounds like you missed the part to set your idme bootmode back to 4000 while on the "reboot" screen during flashing. Not a serious problem, people have recovered from it.
> 
> The drivers you are wanting to install aren't those that have been installed already, you actually have to append a new device code. Try 0x18d1. If that doesn't work try also what rwphwp mentioned in his post here. Just remember, it may be a combo of things to get it back up and running.
> 
> During testing of this recovery, I soft bricked more times than you could think of. Some of them were so scary, I would lose fastboot and adb. luckily they werent gone for god, but simply the device codes have changed.
> 
> I hope something here helps you, I honestly do.


Thanks man. I'll try it when I get off of work tonight at nine. I'll let you know how it goes!

Edit-Okay so I tried adding the new device code. Saved the android-winusb files and then plugged my kindle in. Nothing happened. It still continues to show the device for a second or two then the light changes again and It disappears from Device Manager.


----------



## Pyrostic

rdwyer228 said:


> Thanks man. I'll try it when I get off of work tonight at nine. I'll let you know how it goes!
> 
> Edit-Okay so I tried adding the new device code. Saved the android-winusb files and then plugged my kindle in. Nothing happened. It still continues to show the device for a second or two then the light changes again and It disappears from Device Manager.


Anybody else have any ideas? That is about all I have.


----------



## rwphwp

rdwyer228 said:


> Thanks man. I'll try it when I get off of work tonight at nine. I'll let you know how it goes!
> 
> Edit-Okay so I tried adding the new device code. Saved the android-winusb files and then plugged my kindle in. Nothing happened. It still continues to show the device for a second or two then the light changes again and It disappears from Device Manager.


Have you tried the fire utility over at xda? It seems to be getting some love (not to mention results).


----------



## rdwyer228

Pyrostic said:


> Anybody else have any ideas? That is about all I have.


Okay so I left it on the charger when I left for work. I now came home to it booting on and off constantly. I think the battery died and I cannot charge. It looks like it is time to send it back to Amazon.


----------



## rdwyer228

rdwyer228 said:


> Okay so I left it on the charger when I left for work. I now came home to it booting on and off constantly. I think the battery died and I cannot charge. It looks like it is time to send it back to Amazon.


Okay nevermind. It is charging now! Ill let it charge for about an hour or so and then try the utility. I'll post back with an update on my device. Thanks for all the help guys.
Update - So now I think it is just fudgeing with me. It was charging, now It's doing the on/off thing again. I'm just going to request a new one. Chances are if nobody here can fix it, neither can they. Nor will they no what the fudge the boot image mean.


----------



## isjonamon

I followed the directions in this thread as well as a few others, and got to the point where it made me reinstall TWRP, and ended up getting past the Triangle Fire loop, but after that point, I get stuck in a Kindle Fire fastboot loop. Any chance I could get some help? Sorry if this question's been answered, I've been up all night trying to fix this, and may have missed a post containing that one command that would make all of my problems go away...


----------



## hoovga

ckong1 said:


> I'm currently stuck in fastboot and cannot get drivers to install. kindle shows up as unknown device, if i try to update driver is get errors (Code 43). tried adding vendor id 18d1 to usb.ini and lines to winusb.inf and still cannot get driver to install. appreciate any help i can get.
> 
> got it working, wish i followed these instructions from the start...


Can you please explain what you did? This is exactly what I'm having trouble with.


----------



## brainxor

I'm having a slightly different problem than most people with the yellow triangle.

I accidentally hit "reboot" on the screen after installing TWRP, without going into adb shell first.

Now I'm stuck on the yellow triangle, only pressing/holding the power button does nothing. I can't turn it off or reboot it.

In this mode, if I plug it into my computer, it immediately says "USB Device not recognized". It shows up in Device Manager as "Unknown Device". Any attempt to use "update driver" and pointing it to my usb_driver directory ends up with it saying "Windows has determined the driver software for your device is up to date". And it's still just "Unknown Device".

Maybe I could do something if I could reboot it, but I don't have the tools to crack it open and take out the battery. My current plan is to let the battery drain overnight









EDIT: For anyone else having this problem, draining the battery did help. After the battery drained and I turned it back on, the problem acted like everyone else's problem. When I plugged it into USB, it was reported as a "kindle" with no drivers, as opposed to "Unknown Device". Then I just followed everyone's help here.


----------



## johanhorak

Pyrostic said:


> Also if none of the above is working. Try the following:
> 
> 1. Reboot your PC. The reason is that it still thinks your Android device is still connected (you'll see this in Device Manager).
> 2. Once rebooted, connect your Kindle again via USB. You'll probably hear 3 tones (which means it recognized a device, but didn't load any drivers). In device manager, you'll see a device just called "kindle" with an exclamation point by it. At this point, you'll need to install drivers for it again. Pick "Browse my computer for driver software" BUT don't browse, just click on "Let me pick from a list...", and select "Android Phone" and then pick the newest "Android Composite ADB Interface" from the list. I think you may have 4.0.0.0 or something similar (you may have only a 2.x version possibly depending on which drivers you loaded to root your phone).
> 3. Once you've done that, you'll need to run the following:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> fastboot -i 0x1949 oem idme bootmode 4000<br />
> fastboot -i 0x1949 reboot<br />
> 
> hopefully fastboot will be working again.
> 
> thanks to http://forum.xda-dev...5&postcount=222


I am on a Mac and tried this. The Mac did not _show _the kindle as attached but I continued with the suggested process above and all worked out very well.

Thank you for making my knees knock less.


----------



## Bikeracer4487

So, I accidentally followed the CM7 guide on xda which directed me to another website which had me install TWRP using the dd method, and now I can't get it to boot into TWRP, and I can't seem to use any of the methods described here to reinstall TWRP. Right now, the device will power on with the yellow triangle, and then into the OS if I don't hit anything. If I hit the power button while it is booting, to enter recovery mode, it just stays on the yellow triangle and never progresses past that screen. Any way I can revert to before the dd phase so I can try this again?


----------



## mboe1206

rdwyer228 said:


> Okay nevermind. It is charging now! Ill let it charge for about an hour or so and then try the utility. I'll post back with an update on my device. Thanks for all the help guys.
> Update - So now I think it is just fudgeing with me. It was charging, now It's doing the on/off thing again. I'm just going to request a new one. Chances are if nobody here can fix it, neither can they. Nor will they no what the fudge the boot image mean.


I am having the EXACT same problem as this guy. I am also stuck on the yellow triangle screen in TWRP 2.0. I have spent the last two days trying to unbrick my Kindle Fire, and although I have learned a TON of stuff about adb and fastboot, the minute I think I'm figuring it out, i get stuck again. Here's what happened:

First, I rooted my KF with SuperOneClick to install Android Market. Worked perfectly. Well, being the idiot I am, I decided to try and put CyanogenMod 7 on it, and after about 6 hours worth of messing around, I got it working GREAT!! No problems, except I didn't have Android Market. So I tried installing Google Apps and Go Launcher EX from Kindle Fire utility, and the next thing I know it is stuck on the CyanogenMod 7 boot screen.

I started fresh today and was able to get off the CyanogenMod 7 boot loop by playing around with Fastboot and ADB for a while, but then found myself stuck on the Kindle Fire logo. Finally, I got past the KF logo and was able to enter CWM recovery, but it wouldn't open my update.zip file. I was stuck again until I realized that I had three folders that I'm working with. One called Android with the android-sdk/platform-tools, one called KindleFireRoot, and one called Public. They pretty much all contained the same files. When I realized that I had been working out of all three folders, i figured I was screwed for sure. Following all of the advice throughout these numerous threads online, I'm pretty sure most of the time I was in the android-sdk folder. I was able to push any file I wanted to the sdcard and view directories of the Kindle with ADB, also, but only through the KindleFireRoot folder.

Well, I decided to try and use TWRP 2.0 (which I couldn't get to install through the KF Utility) instead of CWM, After trying the push the file with adb from all three folders, I was finally able to get TWRP installed using the KindleFireRoot folder intstead, and I tried them all. So it booted up fine into TWRP and I tried applying update.zip, but no luck. Everytime I rebooted it, it just loaded up into TWRP home screen without me hitting the power button.

Well, since my nerves were shot and I was ready to give up, I just tried wiping and restoring to factory, and when it rebooted I was stuck with the yellow triangle saying "press power button for recovery". Now, I have the same problem as above, where my Kindle shows up in device manager when I plug it in, but only for a few seconds (and the power button shows orange). then goes away with no access to it in order to update driver. When it does pop up for the couple seconds, it says its still android composite, but just vanishes. I also no longer have fastboot or adb access. I've tried everything and am at my wits end!!

I just want to get it back to factory now, it was a gift and I feel bad for messing with it in the first place, but I just can't help it. ANY HELP IS MUCH APPRECIATED!!

EDIT: Siiting down with the KF again, I found that if I turn it on by plugging it into the usb, it shows up in device manager as Android Phone three times, but only for about 3-5 seconds each time. Well, I figured that since it was showing up for at least that little of time, I should be able to push files to it during that time. I proved this by using fastboot reboot at the precise time it was showing up, and it worked, but only back to yellow triangle. It will also show up in devices with fastboot, but the serial number reads 0123456789ABCDEF, and only if I run the command in the short time that it shows up in device manager. So, obviously I wiped the thing, I new that already, and the serial number kind of confirms that, I think. I'm just hoping that there is a way to get it out of recovery in fastboot since I still have access, albeit a very short time, cuz if I'm correct, I need adb access to push files over to it, right? So here I go tinkering again, wish me luck. Anyone with ideas, please help!!


----------



## blackynsf

ok so i have the lastest kf update (6.2.1) and i have rooted it using the burrito root. when i try using the kindle utility and press option 7 to install twrp i get: <idme> invalid permission reboot: operation not permitted < waiting on device > 

any help on how to continue? goal is to run cm7. 

thx!!


----------



## GTvert90

worked flawless. cm7 heaven


----------



## lambo88

yupp. stuck at the yellow triangle. let the battery drain thinking maybe it'll reboot once i plug it back in. no. turns off, turns on, yellow triangle, turns off, turns on, yellow triangle..over and over again. anyone know of a fix?


----------



## darkstarsinner

I am currently stuck in bootloop of "Kindle Fire". I treid to hard reset but it just does it again. During the attempted install I got <waiting on device> So I "cntrl+C" then unplugged and rebooted manually. Any solutions?

Edit: Fixed by using the

"fastboot -i 0x1949 oem idme bootmode 4000
fastboot -i 0x1949 reboot"

But am still having issues. I can't get past "waiting for device". I have tried several of the ways other users have gotten past this with no prevail.


----------



## darkstarsinner

Finally got it. After restarting it I manually powered down the system and started it back up and it installed fine. Now my next question is the firefirefire shows up twice. Once than the system blanks for a second and it pops up again. Is this normal?


----------



## little812

KrelvinAZ said:


> I just did this... First I made sure I had fastboot.exe (I didn't). Then I downloaded the img file and checked the MD5...
> 
> Then, I did the following commands (shows what was echo'ed back by the system)
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> C:\DEV\SDK\tools>adb shell<br />
> $ su<br />
> su<br />
> # idme bootmode 4002<br />
> idme bootmode 4002<br />
> <idme> write 4002 to offset 0x1000<br />
> # exit<br />
> exit<br />
> $ exit<br />
> exit<br />
> C:\DEV\SDK\tools>fastboot -i 0x1949 boot twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img<br />
> < waiting for device ><br />
> 
> I had to then reload the Device Driver before it moved on....
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> downloading 'boot.img'... OKAY [  3.053s]<br />
> booting... OKAY [  0.013s]<br />
> finished. total time: 3.085s<br />
> 
> When the screen had the reboot button on it, I did:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> C:\DEV\SDK\tools>adb shell<br />
> ~ # idme bootmode 4000<br />
> idme bootmode 4000<br />
> <idme> write 4000 to offset 0x1000<br />
> ~ # reboot<br />
> reboot<br />
> 
> And it rebooted.
> 
> Just did a backup... something I've wanted to do from the very beginning...


Used this method and it worked twice without problems


----------



## frankramblings

KrelvinAZ said:


> I had to then reload the Device Driver before it moved on....
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> downloading 'boot.img'... OKAY [  3.053s]<br />
> booting... OKAY [  0.013s]<br />
> finished. total time: 3.085s<br />


Forgive me for being a n00b, but can someone explain how to reload the driver?


----------



## darkstarsinner

frankramblings said:


> Forgive me for being a n00b, but can someone explain how to reload the driver?


Click on your start button on your desktop. Right click "computer" and click "manage". Click device manager and find the kindle. It should be under other or ADB interface. Right click on it and click "update driver". Click browse my computer then let me pick. Click "have disk" then browse to your folder. Find "android_winusb" and double click. Click "ok". The driver should then reinstall. You may also already have the ADB composite driver already listed. If so just click that and click okay.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## frankramblings

darkstarsinner said:


> Click on your start button on your desktop. Right click "computer" and click "manage". Click device manager and find the kindle. It should be under other or ADB interface. Right click on it and click "update driver". Click browse my computer then let me pick. Click "have disk" then browse to your folder. Find "android_winusb" and double click. Click "ok". The driver should then reinstall. You may also already have the ADB composite driver already listed. If so just click that and click okay.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


Awesome. Thanks! Still stuck at <waiting for device> though...hmmm


----------



## poppo

After replacing my bricked KF, I decided to take things a little slower this time around. I used the KF Utility v.9.1 to install TWRP. After reading some of the problems people were having, I was keeping my fingers crossed. But of course I ran into the driver issue. I had the exclamation point by my Kindle device. So I tried reinstalling (from the KFU package), but it said the drivers were already up to date. Then I unistalled and reinstalled them. But I got the 'There was a problem, blah, blah...code 10'. So I took a chance and just powered down the KF and when it restarted, the drivers worked fine <whew>. After TWRP installed (woo hoo, half way there) I once again had the same driver issue during the reboot phase. So once again, I just powered down the KF and when it started back up the drivers were ok and everything completed (and I got a few more grey hairs).

Ok, now I have a question as I can't really seem to find a good user guide for TWRP on the KF. At this point I am not really interested in loading ROMs (not yet at least). I just want to avoid bricking my unit again and have a way to recover if I do. So I clicked on the backup button and it by default three options were checked - system, data, and something else. That completed fine.

So my main question is, should I manage to scew up permisions or something again, will simply clicking 'restore' fix it? And did I backup what I needed, or should I have selected anything else?

My secondary question is should I have some sort of other stock restore image sitting on the KF in case I need it? I see the KF Utility has an option to get the stock update and creates the update.zip. Do I just stick that on the Fire in case I need it? And if so, where should I put it?. The KF utility also created an update_extract folder and I have no idea what that is for.

<edit> found a video to show how to use TWRP to put the Fire totally back to stock. So my secondary question is answered.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

> Download the following file and place it in the location of your "fastboot" file. (mine is located in platform-tools because I figured it would be easier to start commands for ADB and Fastboot from the same prompt)


It would be nice, for the sake of being user friendly, that you include a copy of adb.exe in you post for download, or mention that users will need the android sdk. In the later case, the average user, and even some experienced users like myself will install to the default location. It would be useful to instruct users where to find the platform-tools folder to access adb, or instruct users how to add it as an environment variable.



> *Execute the commands below from this command prompt with your Kindle connected to the PC.*
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> adb shell<br />
> idme bootmode 4002<br />
> exit<br />
> fastboot -i 0x1949 boot twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img


After entering adb shell, I got a permission denied message whe entering the idme command. I used su to become Superuser/root. This may be something worth mentioning as well. Thanks for the info and the work you put in to the project!


----------



## lainzee

Pyrostic said:


> Also if none of the above is working. Try the following:
> 
> 1. Reboot your PC. The reason is that it still thinks your Android device is still connected (you'll see this in Device Manager).
> 2. Once rebooted, connect your Kindle again via USB. You'll probably hear 3 tones (which means it recognized a device, but didn't load any drivers). In device manager, you'll see a device just called "kindle" with an exclamation point by it. At this point, you'll need to install drivers for it again. Pick "Browse my computer for driver software" BUT don't browse, just click on "Let me pick from a list...", and select "Android Phone" and then pick the newest "Android Composite ADB Interface" from the list. I think you may have 4.0.0.0 or something similar (you may have only a 2.x version possibly depending on which drivers you loaded to root your phone).
> 3. Once you've done that, you'll need to run the following:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> fastboot -i 0x1949 oem idme bootmode 4000<br />
> fastboot -i 0x1949 reboot<br />
> 
> hopefully fastboot will be working again.
> 
> thanks to http://forum.xda-dev...5&postcount=222


I was stuck at the yellow triangle with the device coming up as unidentified in Device Manager. Unplugging the Kindle and waiting a few minutes - did not have to do a full battery drain - and plugging back in again a couple of times got the Device Manager to identify it as the Kindle with the bad drivers symbol again. Once it did that I followed these instructions and was back up and running again in no time!


----------



## jimmyjim

I have a bricked Kindle Fire as well I am new to fixing this stuff. I have installed kindle fire utility on my windows 7 pc and I show the kindle as an android phone device in my device manager file when plugged in usb. when i run the utility in the shell, my status is "offline" and is not rooted. I have tried some of the suggestions here and can't get anywhere yet. I installed the ICS loader without rooting my kindle 1st. can this be repaired?


----------



## jimmyjim

ok i got into TWRP booted on my kindle. How do I remove the ICS loader?


----------



## jimmyjim

got ia thanks for all the info listed in this thread.


----------



## djkeller3

I'm in the process of trying to install TWRP, and I got to this command:
"fastboot -1 0x1949 boot twrp-blaze-2.0.ORCO.img"

Then it says, "fastboot: not found"

I checked my Platform-Tools folder, and I do have a fastboot file in there.

I then entered, "su" and then the "fastboot -1 0x1949 boot twrp-blaze-2.0.ORCO.img" again and it tells me once more that fastboot is not found.

I'm stuck... don't know what else to try... is it safe to just unplug my Fire, reboot my computer and start from the top?

Edit: I'm using the same command prompt window that I used when I rooted my Fire with a few days ago. Since I had not closed it and the computer has been asleep the whole time, I just picked up from there. I connected my Fire, downloaded the twrp file to my Platform-tools folder, entered "adb devices" and found my Fire, then started the process for installing TWRP. I'm wondering if I should have closed down the previous command window and opened another one before starting?

I'm thinking that I should type "exit", eject my Fire and unplug, reboot my computer and start over with a fresh command window from my platform-tools folder, but if someone could substantiate that this is the right thing to do, I would greatly appreciate it!

2nd EDIT: Okay... did that... rebooted computer and Fire, now Fire won't boot up. GULP!


----------



## KairuShu128

Xplorer4x4 said:


> It would be nice, for the sake of being user friendly, that you include a copy of adb.exe in you post for download, or mention that users will need the android sdk. In the later case, the average user, and even some experienced users like myself will install to the default location. It would be useful to instruct users where to find the platform-tools folder to access adb, or instruct users how to add it as an environment variable.
> 
> After entering adb shell, I got a permission denied message whe entering the idme command. I used su to become Superuser/root. This may be something worth mentioning as well. Thanks for the info and the work you put in to the project!


I'm having the same issue. I keep getting the "permission denied" message after entering adb shell and entering the idme line and can't seem to get past it. Any sugestions?


----------



## djkeller3

KairuShu128 said:


> I'm having the same issue. I keep getting the "permission denied" message after entering adb shell and entering the idme line and can't seem to get past it. Any sugestions?


That's exactly what happened to me yesterday and I ended up bricking at that point. Trying to figure out how to unbrick currently. I'm trying a couple of things, but if they don't work, I'll just have to go buy another Fire. I hope someone can direct you on what to do to get back to where you were.


----------



## KairuShu128

djkeller3 said:


> That's exactly what happened to me yesterday and I ended up bricking at that point. Trying to figure out how to unbrick currently. I'm trying a couple of things, but if they don't work, I'll just have to go buy another Fire. I hope someone can direct you on what to do to get back to where you were.


see mine isnt bricked because it boots to the normal Kindle software fine. I just wont install the twrp software at all. It says "permission denied" when I enter the idme line and when I enter the "fastboot -1 0x1949 boot twrp-blaze-2.0.ORCO.img" line it says waiting for device just like it was working but when I reboot the device it boots normally and never enters the twrp installer. I just did this to my other fire like 2 days ago and it worked fine. I just don't get what the problem is with this one.


----------



## djkeller3

Okay... so I finally got ADB working again, but my Fire is showing up as "Android ADB Interface" below "Android Phone" in Device Manager. This is after having uninstalled/reinstalled the ADB Interface. Any ideas on how I can get ADB to see my Fire?


----------



## djkeller3

I owe a HUGE debt of gratitude to one particular member of this forum - he knows who he is - for helping me un-brick my Fire. I don't want to call him out by name because I don't want him to get bombarded with PMs. But if he wants to reveal his identity, I'll leave that to him. I was sick with frustration and about to give up on this, and he PM'd me on how to bring it back from the brink. To him, and the this community, I say THANK YOU! All of us working together is what makes Android such an awesome platform and community!

Now, to those who may be soft-bricked, you need to download and use the Kindle Fire Utility if you haven't done so already. If you don't know how to set it up, ask. I can tell you from my experience, if you are bricked and can't get past your Kindle Fire logo, you have hope. Use this utility and you most likely will get your Fire back!


----------



## KairuShu128

KairuShu128 said:


> see mine isnt bricked because it boots to the normal Kindle software fine. I just wont install the twrp software at all. It says "permission denied" when I enter the idme line and when I enter the "fastboot -1 0x1949 boot twrp-blaze-2.0.ORCO.img" line it says waiting for device just like it was working but when I reboot the device it boots normally and never enters the twrp installer. I just did this to my other fire like 2 days ago and it worked fine. I just don't get what the problem is with this one.


I got it. I had to do it manually from the kindle itself. I put the twpr-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img file along with u-boot.bin(the latest version of FIREFIREFIRE boot loade) on the SDCard of the Kindle put in the following commands in the command window.

adb push u-boot.bin /sdcard/
adb push twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img /sdcard/
adb shell
su
dd if=/sdcard/twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p5
dd if=/sdcard/u-boot.bin of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p2

for one reason or another I couldnt get it to recognize the dd commands from my cmd window so I had to install the app "Terminal Emulator" on my kindle and enter

su
dd if=/sdcard/twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p5
dd if=/sdcard/u-boot.bin of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p2

in the emulator right from the kindle. If it isnt telling you that it cant find the specific path to them on your pc's cmd window you dont have to do this on the kindle. Then you finish by putting these final commands into the cmd window on your pc.

exit
exit
adb reboot

When it came back up the utility was on there. Good luck.

I will add that this Kindle is Rooted with Burritoroot and Superuser so if you dont have superuser the su commad WILL NOT work.


----------



## djkeller3

KairuShu128 said:


> I got it. I had to do it manually from the kindle itself. I put the twpr-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img file along with u-boot.bin(the latest version of FIREFIREFIRE boot loade) on the SDCard of the Kindle put in the following commands in the command window.
> 
> adb push u-boot.bin /sdcard/
> adb push twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img /sdcard/
> adb shell
> su
> dd if=/sdcard/twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p5
> dd if=/sdcard/u-boot.bin of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p2
> 
> for one reason or another I couldnt get it to recognize the dd commands from my cmd window so I had to install the app "Terminal Emulator" on my kindle and enter
> 
> su
> dd if=/sdcard/twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p5
> dd if=/sdcard/u-boot.bin of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p2
> 
> in the emulator right from the kindle. If it isnt telling you that it cant find the specific path to them on your pc's cmd window you dont have to do this on the kindle. Then you finish by putting these final commands into the cmd window on your pc.
> 
> exit
> exit
> adb reboot
> 
> When it came back up the utility was on there. Good luck.
> 
> I will add that this Kindle is Rooted with Burritoroot and Superuser so if you dont have superuser the su commad WILL NOT work.


I've tried unsuccessfully to use the KF Utility to install TWR several times. Always ends up waiting for device. Do you think it would be a good idea to try this method?

Sent from my BAMF'd out T-Bolt on Verizon Wireless using Tapatalk


----------



## rehabray

I tried several time to use kf utility but in the end the method was what worked for me was the one above .

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## kmacleod

Houndog101 said:


> After a couple of trys, my kindle showed up as "kindle" in device manager,( it was showing as "unknown device") and I was able to install drivers and then
> fastboot -i 0x1949 oem idme bootmode 4000 worked and
> 
> fastboot -i 0x1949 reboot worked and the fire booted into yellow triangle screen, then into kindle fire screen then booted up all the way, so SUCCESS...


Thanks that worked for me. I had to keep the usb plugged in and restart the kindle then fastboot -i 0x1949 oem idme bootmode 4000


----------



## djkeller3

I hope that at some point getting a recovery system on the KF will be as easy as downloading and installing ROM Manager and then flashing CWR from within the app. It seems that right now, what works for some might not work for others (I can attest that this is true). I can get the KF utility to recognize my KF, but it just hangs at the point of install and I eventually have to bail. I understand there's an alternate route with pushing files to the sd card of the KF, but I don't quite understand the process of switching between the command prompt on the computer and disconnecting the KF to use Terminal Emulator and then back to the command prompt on the computer again. I'm afraid I'd lose my adb recognition in the process and not be able to finish right (it's a pain in the tush to get my computer to see my KF properly, though I eventually do get it).


----------



## Fenduru

Complete success on Mac OS X Lion (10.7.2) using the instructions in the original post.

Kindle version 6.2.2, using adb/fastboot included in the android sdk. Added 0x1949 to the end of /Users/[USERNAME]/.android/adb_usb.ini

Like someone mentioned earlier, the FIREFIREFIRE logo seems to come up twice. Not sure if this is intended or not.



Pyrostic said:


> *PLEASE UNDERSTAND THE RISKS IN FLASHING THIS.*
> You may lose Fastboot and ADB access if it is not flashed correctly (and maybe even if it is)
> You may lose functionality to receive OTA updates from Amazon
> You will be able to flash custom ROMS and kernels using TWRP
> Neither I or Team Win are responsible for anything that you flash on your devices. You do this accepting the risks
> Hello, I'm Pyrostic and I volunteered to test TWRP 2.0 for the Kindle Fire. I hope the following tutorial helps you:
> 
> *READ EVERYTHING* and at least until page 3 and the last few pages in this thread before you continue.
> 
> Download the following file and place it in the location of your "fastboot" file. (mine is located in platform-tools because I figured it would be easier to start commands for ADB and Fastboot from the same prompt)
> 
> twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img
> 
> Right Click+shift the folder where your twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img file is located (along with ADB and Fastboot) and click Open Command Window Here:
> 
> *Execute the commands below from this command prompt with your Kindle connected to the PC.*
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> adb shell<br />
> idme bootmode 4002<br />
> exit<br />
> fastboot -i 0x1949 boot twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img<br />
> 
> your command window should state that it is <waiting for device> (if it doesn't instantly reboot itself).* If the device doesn't reboot immediately* hold the power button on the bottom of your device until it turns off. Then power it on. You should see some on screen signage and then the installing of TWRP 2.0 and the FIREFIREFIRE Bootloader.
> 
> *AFTER it is done and the REBOOT option shows up. Open up a command prompt from your platform-tools folder.*
> 
> *type the following*
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> adb shell<br />
> idme bootmode 4000<br />
> reboot<br />
> 
> your device should reboot into the OS
> 
> *From now on:*
> tapping power repeatedly during boot up will bring you into TWRP 2.0
> not doing anything during boot up will bring you to your OS
> 
> *For those of you that are still stuck on the yellow triangle:*
> 
> Thanks to rwphwp:
> 
> Add the vendor ID 0x18d1 and
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> %SingleAdbInterface%			= USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_0100<br />
> %CompositeAdbInterface%  = USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_0100&MI_01<br />
> 
> to the android_winusb.inf (PID came from properties/detail under device manager)
> 
> If you LOVE TWRP 2.0 on your Kindle Fire. I suggest donating to @agrabren (<--- donation link) for his hard work and thanking me here for my testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> TWRP 2.0 is solely supported here at RootzWiki.


----------



## revosfts

I used this method and got stuck at yellow fire triangle forever. Could not install drivers or anything. Somehow kindle fire utility miraculously unsoftbricked(how's that for a word) me.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## leswgnr

I am just learning all I can about the kindle and android. I have had my device successfully rooted for some time and am ready to back it up before I really do some dangerous stufff. I have two questions I hope you all have the patience to answer. Why can't the dd command method be used to copy over the twrp and fff image file anymore? Does the flash boot method have some advantage to it? 
Also wondering if there are major differences btwn the major free backup alternatives (although u guys may be a bit prejudiced)

Thanks,
Les


----------



## arby220

I've gotten to the part where I restarted my Kindle, and now I seem to be stuck at the "kindle fire" screen. I got past the < waiting for device > part, also. Have restarted multiple times, and Windows does not recognize the device.

EDIT: Windows does recognize it, but it still does not boot up.


----------



## _mike

The guide worked great. Thank you!

Got stuck on the yellow triangle, modified the PID as well as the vendor ID to update the drivers, rebooted PC, ran the two fastboot commands to get ADB to recognize the device, then just followed the install commands again. The recovery is running like a champ!


----------



## colex

Houndog101 said:


> After a couple of trys, my kindle showed up as "kindle" in device manager,( it was showing as "unknown device") and I was able to install drivers and then
> fastboot -i 0x1949 oem idme bootmode 4000 worked and
> 
> fastboot -i 0x1949 reboot worked and the fire booted into yellow triangle screen, then into kindle fire screen then booted up all the way, so SUCCESS...


Hi , My kindle is only showing a yellow triangle to me , and it is a "unknown device" . It seems that you have worked it out ! Can you tell me your "couple of trys"? My email is [email protected] . Thanks very much


----------



## Namdnas

With everyones collective knowledge that they have put into this post i fixed my fire that i thought i had bricked. Thank you for all of your help.


----------



## powerpoint45

Please help me, I'm just about to cry. I've allready bricked one of my kindles and sent it back.so this time they won't take it back.

I was following the tutorial here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12363-how-to-windows-install-twrp-20-on-your-kindle-fire/, I rooted the kindle again with burito root so I could enter the commands. I entered:
adb shell 
idme bootmode 4002

Then I realized I didn't have fastboot. I forgot I entered the bootmode command, and I turned the kf off.now it just turns on with the kf logo. I added this to the inf file:
%SingleAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_0100 
%CompositeAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_0100&MI_01
And I added 0x18d1 to the ini file.
When I say install from location android-sdks/extras/google/usb_driver it does not come up with android_winusb.inf, instead it comes up with oem.inf files located in windows>inf, and if I install it, it says device not found in adb.

PLEASE HELP


----------



## powerpoint45

Update:but I still need help a lot. I got it so it detects the android_winusb.inf, but adb still won't detect it.what should I do


----------



## powerpoint45

I unbricked my kindle. Here is how the easy way

1.Download kindle fire utility
2.Unzip kindle fire utility
3.To install the driver,its easy,just plug in your kindle, when it pops up with the install wizard say pick from the location of:
KindleFireUtility>drivers>kindle
4.run kindle fire utility,select 1 then select 1 again

That's it, hope it helps someone like me


----------



## zEnethSTORM

My goodness... I have absolutely no idea what I am doing and ended up with ICS on my KF within an hour... goal achieved =)

To help others w/ my process: I was stuck at the Yellow Triangle thingy and Followed post #3 in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1408056 ----- Then proceeded to install twrp again and it worked.


----------



## amandadam

I'm glad I waited till now,to root and flash a custom rom,on my Kindle.
I followed the instructions from this video




and I'm running Energy CM9 Kang rom now.


----------



## mohreza

hi i tried to root my kindle fire but i think i have broken it . when i installed twrp on my kindle fire, it hank on first logo ( kindle fire with red and white colors) . and i tried to unroot it so i installed (update.bin) on it . it become worse . i cant install twrp on my kindle fire now . what can i do now?


----------

